# Audiophile headset or Gaming Headset?



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been bouncing back and forth a lot on this issue. So much so that I have dragged it for almost 2 months now. 

Coming to the point, after 2 months of (light) research about headphones and speakers, I finally decided to get a Senheisser HD518; that is until I read about the Roccat Kave and its 5.1 true surround sound function. 

Now my problem is I am equally a music lover and a gamer. I thought the 518 would do well in all areas but they are stereo phones, which is good for music but the fact that I can game in 5.1 sound on a gaming headset has got my head scratching.

My query is; if anyone has a pair of Audiophile cans and also use them for gaming or a gaming headset being used for music and movies, how is the performance?

Kindly also suggest any phones which will be good for both the purposes?

Currently looking at Roccat Kave and Senn HD 518. Open to other suggestions.

Can spend from Rs.2000 upwards upto a maximum of 5000/-

Awaiting your replies.

Update:
Update: I am taking this website for price reference as they offer the lowest prices in Bangalore. Here is the link- Golchha
Otherwise I am looking at www.flipkart.com


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

In Your Budget Only Two Comes:

Razer Carcharias @ 3.7K
Roccat Kave @ 5K

Or if you can increase budget then this

Audio Technica AD-700 @ 7K (People Compares this to HD800)
Siberia V2

Comparison 

Best Comfort: Razer Carcharias
Best Sound: Audio Technica AD-700

Also if you want more info then become member on hi-fivison forums & open a thread there.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Get the Siberia V2 if you can find it around 6k, bang for buck audiophile cans, for gaming look no further than Roccat Kave, if you can find it.

PS: When gaming if I have cans on it feels very hot, and have to remove then sometime later, for music its ok, so I suggest, play games on speaker, listen to music in the cans, get V2.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Get the Siberia V2 if you can find it around 6k, bang for buck audiophile cans, for gaming look no further than Roccat Kave, if you can find it.
> 
> PS: When gaming if I have cans on it feels very hot, and have to remove then sometime later, for music its ok, so I suggest, play games on speaker, listen to music in the cans, get V2.



Tkin if he is spending 6K on siberia v2 then it is better to pay 1k more & get audiotechnica AD-700.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Tkin if he is spending 6K on siberia v2 then it is better to pay 1k more & get audiotechnica AD-700.


AD700 is really good(best under 10k afaik), but it starts from 8k(incl shipping), not 7k.

Here is siberia V2 for 7k: SteelSeries Siberia V2 Full Size Headset- Orange/White | eBay


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

I can stretch a little but I hope they are worth spending so much. All of my pocket money is being eaten up by this monster. 

So should I get a gaming headset or a audiophile headphone?

As tkin said the siberia seems to be good for music too.
Will the audiotechina AD-700 perform well for games?




tkin said:


> Get the Siberia V2 if you can find it around 6k, bang for buck audiophile cans, for gaming look no further than Roccat Kave, if you can find it.
> 
> PS: When gaming if I have cans on it feels very hot, and have to remove then sometime later, for music its ok, so I suggest, play games on speaker, listen to music in the cans, get V2.



As you said, I am quite concerned about the comfort of the headphones, as I don't have any speakers. So they will be my sole audio device for a while. 

Are all gaming cans bothersome after a while?

Do you suggest I invest in better speakers instead of headphones for gaming and music. The problem is however that I have to use headphones so as not to disturb anyone at home, with the screaming, the bullet showering and explosions in games.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I can stretch a little but I hope they are worth spending so much. All of my pocket money is being eaten up by this monster.
> 
> So should I get a gaming headset or a audiophile headphone?
> 
> ...



Audio Technica AD-700 will blow out Siberia V2 in any category. If You Put Both These On Your Headphone You will be shocked by the sound clarity of ad-700.

Best You Can Do Is To Buy Razer Carcharias @ 3.7K (Best Comfort) & Swan M10 Speaker @ 5.5K Then You Will Become An Complete Audophile. I'm also buying this package.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

Audio Technica AD-700; do they need an amplifier to power them. Can a ipod as such handle them? Not fr ipod use but just asking.

I think what you say makes sense.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Audio Technica AD-700; do they need an amplifier to power them. Can a ipod as such handle them? Not fr ipod use but just asking.
> 
> I think what you say makes sense.



They Don't Need To Be Amplified To Sound Good.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 13, 2011)

I am looking for the Roccat Kave now. I think a pair of good IEMs will be more than enough for my music.

Thanks for your response everyone


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2011)

And any good Headphones under 2k. I'm very tight on budget, but can consider a few bucks if its worth.
I will use it mostly for gaming, and mostly counter strike  and some other games. Clarity will be the main feature i want to see.

Thanks


----------



## Sarath (Jul 14, 2011)

Get something like a Sennheiser HD201 or better for that price. They should be good.
I am not aware of other alternatives, hence can't give you many options.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.
.

This is exactly what I dislike. Being torn apart between two seemingly distant but equally appealing entities.

All over google there are two kinds of people:
One who say 5.1 is a gimmick go for good stereo cans,
others who say that 5.1 is immersive and gives better immersion.

Can anyone verify either?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> This is exactly what I dislike. Being torn apart between two seemingly distant but equally appealing entities.
> 
> All over google there are two kinds of people:
> One who say 5.1 is a gimmick go for good stereo cans,
> ...



i don't really believe in 5.1 headphones. yes, the ear does have receptors to detect sound coming from diff angles, but the ear shapes are also largely responsible for spatial hearing, so that gets lost. (unless simulated by software, which of course also can be done with stereo only headphones.) so personally i'd recommend good quality stereo headphones.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 14, 2011)

So its either the HD 518 or 558 from Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Camera Store

Any alternatives (not that I am looking for) but I want to buy the best ones that such an amount can buy.

I was also looking at the Steel Series Siberia V2 for Rs.6000 but I am not sure they will do well in comparison with the Senn ones.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

I Really Don't Know Because I Have Not Compared Both. HD 518 or 588 they r audiophile headset & siberia v2 is a gaming headset. Better Buy Razer Carcharias @ 3.7K it's very good against low end models of senn one. Siberia V2 is better but not worth against carcharias price. 

@Nipun Open Your Separate Thread.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Get something like a Sennheiser HD201 or better for that price. They should be good.
> I am not aware of other alternatives, hence can't give you many options.


 
Does it have a mic too, as i will need it for sure. (i cant spot the mic in pic @ flipkart). If it doesn't pls suggest one that will have mic too.


Sarath said:


> All over google there are two kinds of people:
> One who say 5.1 is a gimmick go for good stereo cans,
> others who say that 5.1 is immersive and gives better immersion.



 Very true. but as i've heard that, 5.1 just "feels" good, obviously due to the surround effect, but in real if you listen any music very carefully(in stereo), you can notice every chord or beat very clearly. In 5.1 its all mixed up. Moreover 5.1 is not still prevalant as 2.1, so my suggestion would be to go for good stereo ones.  

PS: 2 ears so 2 channels audio


----------

